# NFP women reek sex appeal making NTJ men go crazy :)



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Whether you are an Introvert or extrovert ladies you have that special body language that reeks sex appeal. Men often stop and stare at you, yes I know it can make you feel uncomfortable however you can't help yourself so better get used to it. It doesn't matter what you are wearing, what your hair looks like, what kind of car you drive. The moment you step into the spotlight where people can see you, OZZZZZZZZZZZing from your pores is sex, sexual, sentual, everything related to what gives a man a boner. The moment you speak, how you carry yoursel, how you walk, play, talk, laugh, if during your angry moments, that sex appeal is OZZZZing from every pore in your body :kitteh:

You can't help it, you can't make yourself unsexy, because trying to become unsexy will often leaving you looking sexier, haha . NFPs, you are sex bombs, never forget that. Men from all over the planet will be attracted to you, they will love how you Interact with them, love how you speak with others, love your pouty moments, and yes , all those moments that some claim would hate, not you sexy chickies, you will be loved beyond your own comphrention and maybe not know why.

Now don't get me wrong, people will not only see how much sex appeal you have. This sex appeal pulls men in, it makes them want to know more about, it makes them want to experience some of that mysterious Fi. My advice is, never give yourself all away for any man. Keep somethings really saced, trust me, men love a good mystery, they love women who can love herself enough to know that they keep some special things to themselves, yes they love that so much.

My best friend JoTe and I have been doing our own personal experiement for quite some time now. He shakes his head now that he knows how many of his friends NT are dating or married to NFP. They love us, they fall in love with us, they would hurt anyone who tried to hurt us. Of course there are millions of people all over the globe that are connected and loved by other types, however its been my own expereince that an NTJ man can love me deeply like no other man. All my other love relationships didn't come close to how this type of man has made me feel inside and out. I want to open up without feeling forced, they have a way of making you feel so safe and vunlnerable, never holding it against you or using it for their own personal gain. OMG I love that so much.

And although even if a relationship doesn't come out of these two dating, they are still feeling very sexually attracted to you. It takes 2 stable individuals who are ready for commitment in order for it to work out for the long haul, howevef if you're single and looking for a fling or one night stand, NTJ will rock your world like no other, not only will you be too exhaused to make him a sammich, be prepared to rock like a porn star all through the nigh, true story:laughing::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## Topple (Jan 24, 2016)

this thread makes me wanna cut off my dick


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

I just read of all of that and couldn't help but think of this reaction:



* *


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

Reading just the title of the post made me giggle, I wonder what the rest is like:laughing:


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

Yep, still smiling. @MuChApArAdOx you've got talent.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I really don't think this is true for me. >_> Also if anyone called me a "sexy chickie" offline, I'd probably give them the worst side eye they've ever seen -- the infinite, overwhelming disdain in my pupils mesmerizing them for so long that they forget to eat and so we just sit there like that until we're both dead.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

What the fuck did I just walk into...


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Baha, I read the title in a cave man voice.

But reading the rest made me feel extremely awkward.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

> It doesn't matter what you are wearing, what your hair looks like, what kind of car you drive. The moment you step into the spotlight where people can see you, OZZZZZZZZZZZing from your pores is sex, sexual, sentual, everything related to what gives a man a boner. The moment you speak, how you carry yoursel, how you walk, play, talk, laugh, if during your angry moments, that sex appeal is OZZZZing from every pore in your body :kitteh:


*Calls closest INTJ friend* 

KC: Hey, look at this. 

*INTJ intensely stares into the screen*

INTJ: What bullshit is this? 

:laughing:


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

In today’s present world did you know that male sexual advances, denied by a woman, can turn violent? That is why it makes us uncomfortable, and why it’s so important to be a gentleman and let her call the shots with her body.


----------



## ilia (Jun 23, 2012)

LOL! As absurd as that sounds, I relate to that pretty well. Haha.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

But with INFP men it's just like "weird"


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

:laughing:


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Whether you are an Introvert or extrovert ladies you have that special body language that reeks sex appeal. Men often stop and stare at you, yes I know it can make you feel uncomfortable however you can't help yourself so better get used to it. It doesn't matter what you are wearing, what your hair looks like, what kind of car you drive. The moment you step into the spotlight where people can see you, OZZZZZZZZZZZing from your pores is sex, sexual, sentual, everything related to what gives a man a boner. The moment you speak, how you carry yoursel, how you walk, play, talk, laugh, if during your angry moments, that sex appeal is OZZZZing from every pore in your body :kitteh:
> 
> You can't help it, you can't make yourself unsexy, because trying to become unsexy will often leaving you looking sexier, haha . NFPs, you are sex bombs, never forget that. Men from all over the planet will be attracted to you, they will love how you Interact with them, love how you speak with others, love your pouty moments, and yes , all those moments that some claim would hate, not you sexy chickies, you will be loved beyond your own comphrention and maybe not know why.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. This user was banned for a reason.


----------



## succubus (Dec 5, 2012)

Huh... I want my money back...


----------

